# Charlotte, N.C.-Beaut. One year old BLONDE Golden Ret. male needs home!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would imagine the Charlotte Club would take him in a heartbeat if the owners are willing to surrender him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

I emld. the owner with the NC Golden Rescues. Hoping she/he contacts them.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just emailed the link to my sister who lives in Charlotte. She has started a new job so is out of the area for a little while. However, she may have some friends who could help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*David*



Davidrob2 said:


> I just emailed the link to my sister who lives in Charlotte. She has started a new job so is out of the area for a little while. However, she may have some friends who could help.


Thanks! That would be wonderful. Poor dog living outside!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Bailey*

I just emld. all of the North Carolina Golden rescues about this boy.
Hoping they will contact the owner and maybe she will give Bailey to them.
It is unconscionable to think he is living outside.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I have it on very good authority that this boy will be safe.


----------



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

I emailed this person off cl...no response


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update on what happened with this boy?


----------

